# Adelaide GSM Team2 (Case Officer)



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello All,

Anyone would like to share any experience with 'Adelaide GSM Team2' as your Case Officer team?

Bhaskar

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:7/23,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone would like to share any experience with 'Adelaide GSM Team2' as your Case Officer team?
> 
> ...


My CO is also from 'Adelaide GSM Team2' initials with SO.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone would like to share any experience with 'Adelaide GSM Team2' as your Case Officer team?
> 
> ...


My CO is also from 'Adelaide GSM Team2' initials with RL.
U can find the time lines in my signature


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

My CO is T2 with Initials MM , You can see further details in my Signature Timeline.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

We should follow the mother thread Team 2 GSM Adelaide as lot of experienced people shared their status here.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ia DELide teM 2, 4 , 6 Same ? I am team 6 but i assume as one centre would operate under same managment ( fast or slow) any advices ?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

*Adelaide GSM Team 2 CO initial SO*



asad747 said:


> My CO is T2 with Initials MM , You can see further details in my Signature Timeline.


Hi asad747,

As per your Signature Timeline, you have written "Employer Verification: 9/4/2013".

What is the meaning of this? How did you know that your CO has done the "Employer Verification"? Or do you mean something else?

EOI: Inv/lodge:03/6/13-04/6/13 l Med/PCC:04/7/13 l CO:02/8/2013 l Grant:Waiting

Regards,
Shakti


----------



## Ben 10 (Aug 6, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi asad747,
> 
> As per your Signature Timeline, you have written "Employer Verification: 9/4/2013".
> 
> ...


My CO is also from 'Adelaide GSM Team2',
how does this team works ...!


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

Ben 10 said:


> My CO is also from 'Adelaide GSM Team2',
> how does this team works ...!


Hi Ben,

As per my experience this Team is very fast, however, it depends on your CO and the documents that you have provided [With no pending documents].


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

*SO was ur co??*



mithu93ku said:


> My CO is also from 'Adelaide GSM Team2' initials with SO.


hey i have the same CO ,what was ur experience with him??how fast is he in processing the case?


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

nupur said:


> hey i have the same CO ,what was ur experience with him??how fast is he in processing the case?


Hi Nupur,

First of all congratulations for being assigned your application to a CO. She is really very fast in processing the applications, in fact very very fast [within 1 or 2 days] in approving it provided you have submitted all the relevant documents for processing.

ALL THE BEST.

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any one with Mr. PB ?


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

*thanks!!!*



shaktipatro said:


> Hi Nupur,
> 
> First of all congratulations for being assigned your application to a CO. She is really very fast in processing the applications, in fact very very fast [within 1 or 2 days] in approving it provided you have submitted all the relevant documents for processing.
> 
> ...


i hope so ..i have provided all the docs to her,hopefully she grants me the visa fast:fingerscrossed:
you are already in australia??how is it going for u there????


----------



## shaktipatro (Aug 2, 2013)

nupur said:


> i hope so ..i have provided all the docs to her,hopefully she grants me the visa fast:fingerscrossed:
> you are already in australia??how is it going for u there????


Hi Nupur,

Good, all the best, if anything needed, she will ask you to submit and if she is satisfied, she will grant it in an hour, that's how her speed of work and processing as per my experience.

I am here since 2012 and all is well though I am still from INDIAN Company, not yet changed my job here directly.

How about you? Are you planning to come here and search after PR or you have already something in your hand...

Cheers,
Shakti


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

shaktipatro said:


> Hi Nupur,
> 
> Good, all the best, if anything needed, she will ask you to submit and if she is satisfied, she will grant it in an hour, that's how her speed of work and processing as per my experience.
> 
> ...



unfortunately i will have to find something there, post coming.Though ,i will try to find something from here bt not sure how far that will be helpful..till then i am excited to get the visa grant!!!!!!


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone got CO with initials SM (female)?


----------

